# Rigby at the age Epic is now



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I love the picture with him on the stone bench. He just looks so elegant.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is, truly... I love his type. Here is now, as an old man:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I agree that picture on the beach is something else!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Wow, he looks so majestic in that second picture (quite sphinx-like infact!!) What a handsome boy, are Rigby and Epic related?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are seven generations separated!!! And Epic's breeder thinks Rigby is ugly...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Rigby's breeder, who admires many types, thinks both are beautiful, as do I...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I love the picture with him on the stone bench. He just looks so elegant.


I was thinking the same! Very graceful.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Can you describe the different types to me? (just out of interest!)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well to me Rigby is much prettier in *type* meaning his head, face, expression, extreme long neck, extreme curves...

But Epic has more rear, MUCH better, bigger side movement. They're very different, but IMO both beautiful. Both have different strong points. But IMO Rigby's type is exquisite "Oscar" type and nothing is more beautiful. Yet when they move, Epic is then the one that takes my breath away!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's Oscar... the ancestor behind Rigby that contributed to his type more than once!

Ch Delacreme De La Renta:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Rigby's breeder, who admires many types, thinks both are beautiful, as do I...


Obviously I'm uneducated about the breed, they look very much alike to me. What is so different about them?

Rigby has not been diminished by his age in the slightest, Epic has big shoes to fill.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks! Different angles, different head types, movement, and totally different breeding. Epic's breeder makes it a point to insult Rigby or his WONDERFUL, kind hearted, loving breeder (who is one of my three or four best friends on earth) every time I see her. It gets old. One wouldn't think a breeder of multi BIS top dogs in the nation would feel the need to insult my ten year old neutered pet. *shrugs* Don't get me wrong I LIKE Epic's breeder and I love her dogs. But I don't know why she feels the need to diss my beloved old heart dog constantly. It's not like he's a threat LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I think he is very handsome on the bench and even looks like a statue.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Thanks! Different angles, different head types, movement, and totally different breeding. Epic's breeder makes it a point to insult Rigby or his WONDERFUL, kind hearted, loving breeder (who is one of my three or four best friends on earth) every time I see her. It gets old. One wouldn't think a breeder of multi BIS top dogs in the nation would feel the need to insult my ten year old neutered pet. *shrugs* Don't get me wrong I LIKE Epic's breeder and I love her dogs. But I don't know why she feels the need to diss my beloved old heart dog constantly. It's not like he's a threat LOL


How do you not haul off and punch her in the mouth!?!? It must hurt to hear crap like that.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nah go to enough dog shows, you get used to it. I know my boys are BOTH GORGEOUS!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think Rigby is gorgeous, then and now.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well to me Rigby is much prettier in *type* meaning his head, face, expression, extreme long neck, extreme curves...
> 
> But Epic has more rear, MUCH better, bigger side movement. They're very different, but IMO both beautiful. Both have different strong points. But IMO Rigby's type is exquisite "Oscar" type and nothing is more beautiful. Yet when they move, Epic is then the one that takes my breath away!



Well, I definitely agree about The Rig (awwww). And especially considering that he's shared my bed...he is my favorite.  Epic is stunning and I adore him, but Rig is just....awwww...he's the BEST.

Anyone who thinks Rig is ugly needs a good ole fashioned BITCH slap!!!! I am volunteering my services <hint-hint>!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Nah go to enough dog shows, you get used to it.


Jeezus. Isn't that the truth ?(!) You gotta grow a seriously thick skin to do the dog show game. What's so funny, though, is that some people still can't take it as good as they can dish it out, LOL.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I adore both my boys and I like both their breeders. I don't take it personally that one's breeder doesn't care for the other's type. Both have had dogs I liked more than others and less than others. Epic is a nicer put together dog, IMO, and actually, Rigby's breeder agrees with that! Both are so pretty. Lucky me! They know I am talking about them- they're both staring at me with those stunning doe eyes.


----------

